# Computer/disk-drive not reading ANY disk. help? - Windows 7 Cyberpower PC



## joewinko (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm having a problem with my computer. It's not reading any disk I put in. Here's a video of exactly what's happening:





can someone please help me fix it?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi joewinko :wave:

It would appear that the drive itself has failed, possibly the laser but it could be almost anything inside it's innards. Unfortunately they're not repairable but replacement drives are very inexpensive.

Replacing a drive is also very easy, depending on the specific case there could be either 4 screws holding the drive in place, or if it's a 'tool-less' case, there should be a lever, tab or something marked 'Open' or 'Release' or something like that. Just remove the 2 leads (data+power), slide the old drive out and the new one in, replace the screws (or press the 'Lock' or equivalent tab) and reconnect the 2 leads.

A lot of drives have extra facia-covers so you can match the colour to your case, if it's black, white or cream usually :wink:


----------



## joewinko (Jun 22, 2014)

WereBo said:


> Hi joewinko :wave:
> 
> It would appear that the drive itself has failed, possibly the laser but it could be almost anything inside it's innards. Unfortunately they're not repairable but replacement drives are very inexpensive.
> 
> ...


thanks for your advice

i got a new disk-drive and put it in but my computer is not detecting it at all.

here's whats going on now:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Check in the 'Device Manager' for any yellow triangles or red warnings, especially in the 'DVD/CD Drives' entry.


----------

